# Cloudy in northern Illinois



## mrzero (Aug 25, 2017)

*Cloudy in northern Illinois*







http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=gallery;sa=view;id=252

Powershot G1X, f/16, 1/1000, ISO 400, internal ND filter engaged. No solar filter, tripod, or meaningful preparation at all. JPG straight out of camera, ~50% crop.


----------

